# Ersatzspitze für Sänger Feeder Ruten



## Norx (19. August 2007)

Hi @all,

mir ist leider etwas peinliches passiert. War gestern an einem See angeln, und habe deshalb meine Feeder Ruten (Spirit Heavy Feeder und Spirit One Heavy Feeder) auf das leichteste Wurgewicht umgebaut.

Leider habe ich meine Röhrchen mit den Spitzen, am Angelplatz liegen lassen. 

Naja heute waren sie nicht mehr da. |kopfkrat

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich für beide Ruten Ersatzspitzen herbekomme?

Hab eben mal beim Schirmer geguckt, der hat aber nur welche von Balzer und Browning.


Bräuchte Spitzen um wieder auf das maximale Wurfgewicht von 180 g zu kommen, da ich eigentlich am Rhein, im Hauptstrom angele.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## stockfisch (19. August 2007)

*AW: Ersatzspitze für Sänger Feeder Ruten*

Hi Andreas,

ich habe selbst das Problem gehabt, dass mir eine der weichen Spitzen unter dem Spitzenring gebrochen ist. Bin dann zu meinem Tackle-Dealer und hab ihn gefragt, wies mit einer Ersatzspitze aussieht. Die Original hatte er natürlich nicht lagernd, so probierten wir einige Spitzen von anderen Ruten. Die einzige die passte war eine Shimano CX (oder so ähnlich), der Preis aber leider sehr gesalzen - 40EUR das Stück.

Hab mit dann einen neuen Ring vorläufig mal auf die gebrochene Spitze montieren lassen, jetzt ist sie halt um 2 cm kürzer als die anderen, aber ok. Mein Dealer schaut auf jeden Fall und gibt mir noch Bescheid, wies mit bestellen bei Sänger aussieht etc ...
Wenn ich neue Infos hab, meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## angel-daddy (19. August 2007)

*AW: Ersatzspitze für Sänger Feeder Ruten*

Hi Norx,
hier ist die I- Net Seite von Sänger.

http://www.saenger-tts.de/cs/index.php?option=com_dfcontact&Itemid=88

Ruf an, normalerqweise haben die alle Ersatzteile bzw. Spitzen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Freizeitfischer (21. August 2007)

*AW: Ersatzspitze für Sänger Feeder Ruten*

ich hab mir letztens für meine Winkelpicker ein neue Spitze von Browning gekauft ( ca. 12 €) für die Winkelpicker muste ich sie dünner schleifen, aber auf meine Sänger Heavy Feeder hat Sie gepasst.


----------

